# Hang Tag & Tagging gun



## summer15 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on where I could order hangtags with my logo, and a hangtag gun. I tried searching though previous threads, but no luck. Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

uline sells them


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/Tag-Attacher-Guns/b?ie=UTF8&node=490652011


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i print my own on heavy cardstock, then just cut with a sharp knife and straight edge,
the gun i purchased from costco and the plastic pieces from staples


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Print your own. Cheaper and print as you go. Change the design whenever you want.


----------



## summer15 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks!! I will compare the prices on uline and ebay for the hang tag gun. Do you know of any companies that sell hangtags with logo that are affordable?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

summer15 said:


> Thanks!! I will compare the prices on uline and ebay for the hang tag gun. Do you know of any companies that sell hangtags with logo that are affordable?


CustomLabels4u - Customized wholesale woven clothing labels, sewing labels, apparel labels, and tags

call and ask for a sample of their hangtags 
not sure how much the samples are but well worth seeing a finished product


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

forgot to add:
the holes i punch with a small craft punch from michael's,
a regular hole punch is too big


----------



## summer15 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use a business card for a hangtag tag, I already had them.


----------



## djmmet (Jan 10, 2017)

I get my hang tags printed and drilled, and just get on amazon for a kimble gun! I prefer the really short barbs.


----------



## VarsitySwag (Feb 28, 2012)

Did you find someone for hangtags?


----------

